# Swinger work



## frank-id (Dec 20, 2010)

Today was a fun day. The speedometer did not work. Problem was the cruise control gear box/transducer. I am doing some repairs but not a restoration. The transducer was removed and the cables were cut at a convenient place. A part was machined from a piece of 3/4" aluminum bar, 6 inches, with a .340 hole, that is a force fit for the speedo outer cable housing. My parts place supplied a new inner cable of 120 inches. The new cable was determined to be 117 inches. Added some motor oil and white lithium grease to the new cable.. This will be a very good speedo fix.
Frank


----------

